# Spoiled!!



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm really spoiled now. I went to the range this morning, a good way to start the year. I only take 2 guns with me, so I don't have so many to clean later.
Earlier last month I got a G19, the 1st 9MM I've had in several years. I also took my usual carry pistol a G30s (45ACP) I shot the 19 first. One of my friends wanted to shoot the 30s.
The 19 is a joy to shoot now, I did a 25 cent trigger job and replaced the connector with a 3.5 pound LWD connector. It was real smooth and light to shoot. The recoil was nothing to speak of. 
I went to shoot the 30s and I couldn't believe the RECOIL! I had to shoot 2 or 3 more magazines before I was used to the (actually minor) kick of the 45. 
I've been at this for over 40 years and I'm not recoil sensitive, but the difference in the 45 and 9mm surprised me, and I felt foolish.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, pretty much to be expected. The G30s has a slimmer and lighter slide compared to Glock's standard 45's . The G30s is made specifically for carry/backup being lighter and even smaller in dimensions than the G-19.

I would suspect the heavier slide of the G-21 especially or the G-30 would have significantly less felt recoil than the lighter slided G30s.


----------

